# gaming PC



## chump54 (14 Oct 2010)

Allo, right I need some advice on gaming PC's 

my boys are only 7, 5 and 2 - so it doesn't need to be the best there is - ok so Gabe (2 yrs) isn't going to be doing much gaming but the others are just getting into it... now I've only got about Â£500 max to spend and I need a monitor too... has anyone got any recommendations or advice on what I should be looking for?

cheers
Chris


----------



## Westyggx (14 Oct 2010)

What type of games pal?


----------



## chump54 (14 Oct 2010)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> What type of games pal?


at the moment it's mostly internet flash games, but microsoft zoo tycoon 2 is popular, and currently trying to get clonewars adventures to work, and age of empires, but they are only 7 and 5 so it's not going to be call of duty. They only get occasional access to a windows pc as they mostly use linux and a mac so there gaming options have been limited. What I want to avoid is buying them a PC and then finding loads of games that don't work very well on it. 

cheers
Chris


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oct 2010)

Why don't you buy a console?


----------



## chump54 (14 Oct 2010)

worth thinking about 

C


----------



## Luketendo (14 Oct 2010)

chump54 said:
			
		

> worth thinking about
> 
> C



Don't know how much of a gamer you are yourself, but an Xbox could be a popular choice for both with having all the good games and then the Wii-esque kinect stuff coming out. Otherwise a Wii would probably suit. Much cheaper than a PC also and obviously you can use your TV etc.


----------



## squiggley (14 Oct 2010)

Was going to buy the kids a new pc for christmas but have got fed up with buying games and finding out that they don't run properly because it hasn't got the latest graphics card.

Gone and bought them a Wii with the balance board, it seems to appeal to all of them from ages 5 -10. At least then I know that a game will run


----------



## chump54 (14 Oct 2010)

a console is a good call, I think I'm going to go with a cheapish pc for internet browser type games which they love doing, and maybe a console further down the line, we had a ps2 which has just died so might go for the Wii to make a change. thanks for the input everyone 

Chris


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Oct 2010)

You can easily make the Wii run downloaded games  I have an external HD with 450 games on it lolo don't even get off the couch any more to swap a game (trouble is finding the time to play all the games)


----------



## chump54 (27 Oct 2010)

thanks LD, sounds like a nice option... will look into the download thing


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Oct 2010)

i'd get an xbox.

 Had a wii, and then changed it for an xbox. my young lad, preferrs the Xbox, by miles!!!


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Oct 2010)

The Xbox is superior in terms of quality of games and graphics, the Wii is a glorified Game Cube  But I do find most kids prefer the controls of the Wii. I mainly play Guitar Hero on mine so any console will do this with ease, and Mario Kart and Galaxy series rock too.

I am looking into a PS3 at the end of the year now that its been jailbroken lol


----------



## chump54 (28 Oct 2010)

I'm thinking that the Wii is the way to go. It 'feels', i'm not sure if its true though, that there are a lot more games for the smaller kids on a Wii. I expect that there's not really much in it in reality. also our Library has a lot of Wii games, and not so many ps2/3. plus I'm disappointed with the ps3 not playing ps1 & 2 games. my boys love the toy story 2 game on ps1. I don't suppose the ps3 jailbreak lets you play ps1 games?  

thanks for all of the input everyone 

Chris


----------



## Brenmuk (28 Oct 2010)

I usually build my own pc's - my last one i built for about Â£500 not including the monitor.

I build primarily for gaming performance (which is ironic since I hardly ever play pc games now) its still satisfying building a fast pc.  

Having said all of that its me who usually plays the high performance games the rest of the family just use the pc for the web and e-mail and if they do play games its one person at a time - not very sociable.

We also have a wii and everyone gets to play on it, the level of fun they get out of it is so much more than the pc.


----------



## viktorlantos (28 Oct 2010)

Possible option an xbox 360 + kinect? will be out first half of november. looks like a family fun with many new games possibilities where you can use your full body not just a controller. http://www.xbox.com/en-US/kinect


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Oct 2010)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Possible option an xbox 360 + kinect? will be out first half of november. looks like a family fun with many new games possibilities where you can use your full body not just a controller. http://www.xbox.com/en-US/kinect


From the first reviews about it, I would keep clear of it, the best one seems to be the PS3 version, but you need the controllers, seems to be the most responsive of the 3, but then again Sony have been working on it since before even the Wii came out with its own version. 

Not sure about games for kids with the Xbox or the PS3, but the Wii as lots and its easy to use in comparison. For hardcore games the Xbox might be the best option as the online feature is the best of the lot.


----------



## chump54 (28 Oct 2010)

the other problem with the latest tech is that you always have to pay more for the games/consoles. At the moment the boys are happy playing ps1/2 games so no need for super fast processors and the latest games... plenty of time for the in the future.

C


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Oct 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> For hardcore games the Xbox might be the best option as the online feature is the best of the lot.



for hard core gamers, (like my self) PC is always the way to go.

I've just payed Â£500 just for my graphics card. Xbox and the likes, only run DX9, were now at DX11 on pc...xbox and ps3 are way behind current gaming advancements .   

The difference, between my PC and an xbox has to be seen to be believed.


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Oct 2010)

I know where  you come from Mark, I have a pretty decent rig also, playing games at full 1900x1080 with full graphics on and full refresh rate on my 46" LCD is something else, but an Xbox costs half what you paid for your GFX and does the job pretty well that's all, and its user friendly


----------



## flygja (29 Oct 2010)

I used to be a hardcore PC-only gamer but I got fed up of the constant upgrading needed. Graphics card wouldn't even last a year before it becomes outdated. To be fair, it was during late 90s early 00s where gaming technology (especially graphics) really took off. My PS1 lasted for 7 years, PS2 for another 6. I have a PS3 now and its great to know that all the games work, no upgrading is needed, instant on/off gaming. 

That said, I still have a PC for real time strategy games and some non-PS3 stuff like Mass Effect. Thankfully with multi-platform games these days, the requirements for most games aren't sky high. My graphics card hasn't been upgraded in almost 2 years and I can still play Starcraft 2 in 1680 x 1080   

The Wii is great for getting the whole family into gaming. A comparison would be casual gamers playing flash-based games vs hardcore first person shooters. But is it me or have game releases slowed to a crawl?


----------



## ukco2guy (8 Nov 2010)

Hi,

I always have spare ahem modified wii`s for sale, if you are interested let me know. Like LondonDragon says they are great for almost anything these days. I have one running linux with firefox etc on so the kids can browse the web without any issues with infections etc, heck i even have one of them getting games to play on the others 

Cheers,


----------

